# Gamer Pc



## Tizianori (23. September 2008)

Guten Abend,

Ich möchte mir einen Gamer PC bauen, und brauche jetzt von euch etwas Hilfe.
Ich möche AoC Gamen und das einwandfrei das heisst:
Was brauch ich für...
Ram...
Grafikkarte... 
Prozessor... 
Mainboard... 
usw.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

mfg tizianori


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2008)

_Wieviel willst du ausgeben / willst du irgendwas übernehmen?

Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du?_


----------



## Tizianori (23. September 2008)

ca. 2000€ übernhemen höchstens das mainboard...

Ich game auf 1024x768


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2008)

_Monitor auch? 

Naja hier mal was ohne Monitor :-)




CPU :Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
CPU-Kühler :Scythe Mugen Sockel
Festplatte :Samsung HD753LJ 750GB
Gehäuse :Aerocool I-Curve+ Schwarz
Netzteil :ATX-Netzteil BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 650Watt 
Grafikkarte :MSI N280GTX-T2D1G-OC, 1024MB, GDDR3
Laufwerk :Samsung SH-223Q Retail lightscribe 
Mainboard :ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX 
Arbeitsspeicher :4096MB DDR2 Corsair Quad2X DF CL 5


Ohne Zusammenbau etc : 1200&#8364; ca._


----------



## Tizianori (23. September 2008)

ne monitor nich, habe aber leiber eine nvida graka kennst du da was gutes?


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2008)

_Die ich oben angegeben habe - ist eine NVIDIA , die aktuellste.. wenn man´s so nimmt :-) GTX280 , kannst ja mal googlen ^.^_


----------



## Tizianori (23. September 2008)

ah ok vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2008)

_Kein Problem - hier siehst du sie auch mal in "Action" ^.^


 In Action @ Crysis :-) _


----------



## Tizianori (23. September 2008)

Boah hammer geile Grafik,
hast du evtl auch eine Kühlung zu empfehlen?


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2008)

_Extra für die Grafikkarte oder was meinst Speziell?_


----------



## Todesschleicher (23. September 2008)

2000 Euro?
Und Auflösung 1024x786?

Nee...passt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der PC nur zum Gamen gedacht?

Dann würde ich anstelle des Q9550 einen Core 2 Duo E8400 nehmen...

Kühler ist Top

Als Gehäuse lieber ein Lian-Li....edles Design und super Verarbeitung

Festplatte is super

Netzteil top

Grafikkarte auch top...

Laufwerk auch super

Mainboard auch

Arbeitsspeicher auch


aber: 

Für 1024x768 vollkommen overpowered. Kauf dir unbedingt einen großen TFT dazu, zB den Asus VW222U...erst ab einer solchen Auflösung spielt ein solcher Rechner seine Power aus, außerdem ist der Spielspaß mit einem solchen Bildschirm vieeeel größer, außerdem hast du beim Zocken oft Vorteile gegenüber Leuten ohne Widescreen....

Also unbedingt auch einen Monitor holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjSanny22 (23. September 2008)

HI 

Ich kann dir Paar gute Angebote zeigen und ich stelle dir zugleich den PC zusammen 
Aus Langer erfahrung zwischen Intel & AMD Würde ich dir einen AMD raten weil die sind billig und Haben Viel Leistung 
Ich Selbst hatte mal einen Intel 2 Quad 6700 4 ,2.66 Ghz war aber unzufriden 

Ich Selbst habe 2 Pc's recht Billig zusammen Gestellt 
Mein 1 Pc Hatte ich 345,75€ ausgegeben 
Meine Daten 
AMD Athlon 6400+ X2 3.25 Black
OCZ Gold 2X 2GB Ram 1666
ASRock 2 Titan
MSI-ATI Radion 3650 X2 512 MB 

Das Würde ich Dir Als Fachman Empfehlen: 

MSI-ATI Radion 4870 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...PCIe&l3=ATI

AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black (kühler ist dabei)
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_S...3=Sockel+AM2%2B

Bord MSI K9A2 Platinum V2 (Sound, G-LAN, FW, SATAII RAID)
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...3=Sockel+AM2%2B

Ram: OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbei...mp;l3=DDR2-1066

Netzeil: SilverStone ST40F 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzt...l3=bis+400+Watt

Gehäuse: Antec Twelve Hundred (Window Kit, Schwarz)
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae...p;l2=Midi+Tower

HDD Western Digital WD10EACS 1 TB 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Festp...5/?baseId=34575

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Softw..._64-Bit/251926/?

Brenner: LG GH-22LS 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/DVD-B...GH-22LS/289594/?



Gesamt Preis 1105,90€ ( Die Arbeitsspeicher habe ich 2 mal Gerechnet )

Mit Den Pc Hast du dann vorerst mal Ausgesorgt 
Die Grafikkarte kannst du nach und nach ca 3 holen und via Cross fire laufen lassen Das bord macht das mit keine Angst 


Ich Selbst habe fast das selbe System nur das ich die ATI 3850 x2 Drin habe 


Schau dir alles in ruhe an und wenn du nicht ganz schlüssig bist dann Stell dir ihn bei Alternate selbst zusammen vieleicht, weiß ja nicht was du alles bauchst 
http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuilder/circleView.html?cn=1 

Gruß Sanny


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2008)

_Endlich meldet sich mal einer ausser mir ^.^ 

Mit dem Dual dachte ich mir auch , nur bei der Budgetverfügung *g*

Mit dem Bildschirm solltest dir echt überlegen..

Lian Li is super , wieso bin ich net drauf gekommen -_-_


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2008)

_Alternate is natürlich auch ne Idee bei der Preisklasse , aber wieso mehr für die gleichen Teile augeben? 

Und zum Gamen (meiner Meinung nach) INTEL > AMD..

Er mag lieber Nvidia Grafikkarten , deshalb GTX280 - Crossfire is Blödsinn..


&#8364; : Doppelpost 4tw -.-




*Weil du es ja nochmal geordnet haben wolltest :-)*


*CPU :* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 *oder* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
*CPU-Kühler :* Scythe Mugen Sockel
*Festplatte :*Samsung HD753LJ 750GB
*Gehäuse :* Lian Li Big-Tower PC-A70B
*Netzteil :* ATX-Netzteil BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 650Watt
*Grafikkarte :* MSI 280GTX-T2D1G-OC, 1024MB, GDDR3
*Laufwerk :* Samsung SH-223Q Retail lightscribe
*Mainboard :*ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX
*Arbeitsspeicher :* 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Quad2X DF CL 5
*Betriebssystem :* Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit SB-Version
*Bildschirm :* Asus VW222U, 22" Widescreen, 2ms, DVI_


----------



## Todesschleicher (23. September 2008)

DjSanny22 Copy&Paste ist ja wirklich toll...und ich muss wieder sagen, dass Intel besser ist als AMD, zumindest was Spiele angeht. Ausserdem ist Crossfire wirklich sinnlos, da man für den Preis nicht sonderlich viel Leistung bekommt vor allem gemessen am Stromverbrauch. Im Allgemeinen würde ich auch dazu raten, anstelle einer GTX280 eine GTX260 zu nehmen, da sie für aktuelle Spiele auch viel Leistung bringt und nur halb soviel kostet...ist natürlich beim Budget des TE nicht wirklich wichtig, aber wenn man an einer Stelle Geld spart, kann mans an einer anderen Stelle ausgeben...und ich geh lieber nen Monat jedes Wochenende gut feiern als dass ich 250 Euronen ins Nirvana pumpe.

Zudem: Das Netzteil von deinem Rechner ist bekloppt. Da hol ich mir lieber ein zukunftssicheres, energieeffizientes und vor allem LEISES Netzteil von Be quiet!, als dass ich mir irendein Noname-Teil hole.


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2008)

_So wie bei mir angegeben kostet der PC (ohne Zusammenbau , wären nochm 20&#8364 in etwa 1500&#8364; :-)



Falls du zu Faul bist 1x hochzuscrollen ^.^



*CPU :* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 *oder* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
*CPU-Kühler :* Scythe Mugen Sockel
*Festplatte :*Samsung HD753LJ 750GB
*Gehäuse :* Lian Li Big-Tower PC-A70B
*Netzteil :* ATX-Netzteil BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 650Watt
*Grafikkarte :* MSI 280GTX-T2D1G-OC, 1024MB, GDDR3
*Laufwerk :* Samsung SH-223Q Retail lightscribe
*Mainboard :*ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX
*Arbeitsspeicher :* 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Quad2X DF CL 5
*Betriebssystem :* Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit SB-Version
*Bildschirm :* Asus VW222U, 22" Widescreen, 2ms, DVI_


----------



## HeaD87 (23. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> *CPU :* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 *oder* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> *CPU-Kühler :* Scythe Mugen Sockel
> *Festplatte :*Samsung HD753LJ 750GB
> *Gehäuse :* Lian Li Big-Tower PC-A70B
> ...


perfekt, so hat man ein top gerät zusammen

@djsanny22
ich hab zwar nichts gegen amd (mag amd lieber als intel), aber wens um maximale performance in spielen geht, kann man atm nur von amd abraten da intel einfach mehr leistung für das geld bietet


----------



## turrican (23. September 2008)

also, für aoc brauchst du keine gtx 280. ich habe aoc mit meiner 8800gts ruckelfrei gespielt. ich würde dir empfehlen:

cpu: Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400 kauf die cpu boxed. nur die boxed variante erhält 5 jahre intel garantie (lüfter aber selbstverständlich austauschen weil er schrott ist)
cpu lüfter: Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro (bester lüfter)
graka: XFX GTX260 (marke fast egal nur kein sparkle)
speicher: DDR2 A-DATA DIMM 4 GB DDR2-667 Kit. DDR3 ist noch zu teuer. wichtig ist eigentlich nur das du ZWEI speicher im kit kaufst. wegen dual-channel und dass beide riegel gleich sind.
netzteil: thermaltake sind die besten find ich. am besten eins mit kabel-management sodass net soviel unnötige kabel im gehäuse rumfliegen. 600 w reicht. auf keinen fall targan oder so kaufen. da ist jedes 5. defekt.
festplatten: 2x Seagate ST3500320AS 500 GB für raid 0. jumper vor einbau entfernen.
gehäuse: coolermaster stacker. ist groß, leise und passt sauviel rein (+keine nervige klappe). die sharkoon rebel 12 gefallen mir auch. ist zwar eine billigmarke aber die gehäuse sind ok. lianli ist das geld nicht wert. sooo toll sind die gehäuse nicht und die preise sind überteuert.
dvd+brenner: irgendwas von LG
mobo: GigaByte GA-EP35-DS3. asus ist heute nicht mehr so gut wie früher obwohl das p5q von meinem vorposter auch zu empfehlen ist. gigabyte boards sind die besten.
floppy: egal aber wichtig zum einrichten des raids
sys: win xp 32 bit. 64 bit lohnt nicht da der performancegewinn zu gering ist und alte programme laufen evtl. nicht. vista installieren wenn du lust hast dich selbst zu bestrafen und den rechner zu verkrüppeln.

zusammen müsste der rechner so 1000 euro kosten. da haste noch genug geld für einen guten 24" tft: samsung syncmaster 245b plus (samsung tft's sind die besten).

ich arbeite übrigens bei alternate und hab schon etwas ahnung. bestellen würde ich aber bei mindfactory oder so. die sind billiger.


----------



## Todesschleicher (24. September 2008)

Sorry, mit Superlativen habe ich meine Probleme.

Wenn er 2000 Euro zur Verfüung hat, soll er sich das Beste holen was geht.

Und da ist der PC, den painschkes zusammengestellt hat definitiv besser. 

Übrigens qualifiziert das bloße Zusammenbauen von PCs nicht dazu, Aussagen über die Qualität von PCs treffen zu können. 

Zu den von dir empfohlenen Komponenten:
CPU haben wir auch empfohlen.
Grafikkarte: GTX280 ist halt nochmal ne Nummer besser...aber ist seine Entscheidung, was er ausgeben will, sind beides Topteile.
Speicher: Sollte er schon DDR2-800 oder 1066 nehmen, 667 ist veraltet.
Netzteil: Lieber Be quiet! oder Corsair o.ä., da diese erwiesenermaßen (Tests von Fachleuten) die besten Netzteile sind.
Festplatte: Eine mit 750GB+ reicht meiner Meinung nach vollkommen, wieso etwas so veraltetes wie ein Floppylaufwerk einbauen, nur um etwas einzurichten was auch leichter geht?
Gehäuse: Wir empfehlen hier aufgrund der Preislage nun mal das Optimum. Und das ist Lian-Li.
Brenner: LG oder Samsung, nimmt sich nicht viel
MB: Geschmackssache, gibt von beiden Herstellern Topteile
Bildschirm: Ebenfalls Geschmackssache, 22" oder 24" sind meiner Meinung nach Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## turrican (24. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Sorry, mit Superlativen habe ich meine Probleme.
> 
> Wenn er 2000 Euro zur Verfüung hat, soll er sich das Beste holen was geht.
> 
> ...



So, was qualifiziert denn dann? Dünnschiss labern oder was? Beim Be quiet Netzteil sind zig Kabel dran (für Lüfter oder so) die KEIN Mensch braucht. Corsair Netzteile sind Schrott. Welche Fachleute sollen die denn getestet haben? Du oder die computerbild/chip? muahahah
Und wenn du mir zeigst wie mal raid ohne floppy einrichtet bekommste ein keks du nullchecker. außerdem braucht er die floppy ja nicht eingebaut zu lassen.


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2008)

Würde mir lieber einen Intel 9550er kaufen, anstelle eines Phenoms. Ich will Amd nicht schlecht machen, die haben gute Leistung für wenig Geld. Aber es ist einfach Fakt, daß die Intel
im Moment durch die Bank schneller sind und das nicht unerheblich. Desweiteren sind sie auch sparsamer. Von OC möchte ich garnicht reden. Da sieht Amd keine Sonne mehr.

Amd ist super für Leute, mit kleinen Budget. Er sagt, daß er 2000 Euro investieren kann. Für gerade mal die Hälfte bekommt er ein super System mit 9550er Quad, daß jeden aktuellen Phenom in den Boden stampft.


----------



## Todesschleicher (24. September 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> So, was qualifiziert denn dann? Dünnschiss labern oder was? Beim Be quiet Netzteil sind zig Kabel dran (für Lüfter oder so) die KEIN Mensch braucht. Corsair Netzteile sind Schrott. Welche Fachleute sollen die denn getestet haben? Du oder die computerbild/chip? muahahah
> Und wenn du mir zeigst wie mal raid ohne floppy einrichtet bekommste ein keks du nullchecker. außerdem braucht er die floppy ja nicht eingebaut zu lassen.


1. Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich qualifizierter bin. Nur, dass das Zusammenbauen nicht unbedingt qualifiziert. 
2. Wenn die Kabel kein Mensch bräuchte, wären sie vermutlich nicht dran.
3. Such einfach mal über Google ein paar Tests raus.
4. Hab ich auch schon gegenteiliges gehört. Worauf stützt du diese These?
5. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich einen RAID-Verbund nicht für nötig erachte, weil man entsprechenden Speicherplatz auch ohne Raid bekommt
6. Werd nicht gleich ausfallend o.0


----------



## Carcharoth (24. September 2008)

Treiber für RAID-Kram kann man auch per USB installieren :>
(Ausserdem ist RAID für den Otto-Normal-Zocker völliger Blödsinn.)


----------



## turrican (24. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich qualifizierter bin. Nur, dass das Zusammenbauen nicht unbedingt qualifiziert.
> 2. Wenn die Kabel kein Mensch bräuchte, wären sie vermutlich nicht dran.
> 3. Such einfach mal über Google ein paar Tests raus.
> 4. Hab ich auch schon gegenteiliges gehört. Worauf stützt du diese These?
> ...



1. Ist der Mensch kein Roboter der sturr nur baut... er plaudert, lernt und tauscht Erfahrungen aus.
2. Du hast kein Plan was die PC Hersteller zum Teil fürn Scheiss an ihre Geräte packen oder dabeilegen nur um sie in ihren Augen besser zu machen.
3. uuuiii google. das ist ja DIE hammer referenz. glaubst auch alles was im internet so steht gell?
4. erfahrung
5. ehm weißte überhaupt was ein raid ist? was hatn das mit speicherplatz zu tun? raid 0 ist einfach schneller als normales sata ide.


----------



## turrican (24. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Treiber für RAID-Kram kann man auch per USB installieren :>
> (Ausserdem ist RAID für den Otto-Normal-Zocker völliger Blödsinn.)



nein, kann man nicht und das eine schnellere festplatte blödsinn ist wußte ich bis eben noch nicht. otto-normal-zocker booten also von dvd und greifen auch sonst nicht auf die festplatte zu?

edit: hab eben schon die 1. verwarnung bekommen. kommt wohl net so gut wenn sich mal jmd ins buffed forum verirrt der ahnung hat oder? wenn net mal die mod's checkung haben.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. September 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> edit: hab eben schon die 1. verwarnung bekommen. kommt wohl net so gut wenn sich mal jmd ins buffed forum verirrt der ahnung hat oder? wenn net mal die mod's checkung haben.



Vielleicht liegt das einfach daran, daß du keine Ahnung hast...wie die Post von dir hier und in anderen Beiträgen bis jetzt beweisen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Verwarnung hast du aber wohl eher bekommen, weil du anscheinende nicht fähig bist eine Diskussion zu führen ohne gleich ausfallend zu werden...


----------



## turrican (24. September 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das einfach daran, daß du keine Ahnung hast...wie die Post von dir hier und in anderen Beiträgen bis jetzt beweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mh ja klar. ich hab keine ahnung... *gähn* ich hab mehr ahnung im kleinen finger (dem linken) als du insgesamt. ist dein beitrag noch zu was anderen nützlich außer zu beleidigen?


----------



## Blacktempel (24. September 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> mh ja klar. ich hab keine ahnung... *gähn* ich hab mehr ahnung im kleinen finger (dem linken) als du insgesamt. ist dein beitrag noch zu was anderen nützlich außer zu beleidigen?



Er ist jedenfalls nicht zum beleidigen zu nutze, da da keine Beleidigung drinne ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Grafikkarte hätte ich noch ne frage: Lohnt sich der kleine Aufpreis für die MSI 280GTX OC oder Reicht eine Normale Variante aus?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. September 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> mh ja klar. ich hab keine ahnung... *gähn* ich hab mehr ahnung im kleinen finger (dem linken) als du insgesamt. ist dein beitrag noch zu was anderen nützlich außer zu beleidigen?



Ach stimmt, ich vergass, du bist ja ein Informatik Student und schraubst PCs bei Alternate zusammen..wie kann ich dann nur an deiner Kompetenz zweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du dann mal dein Diplom hast und dann Server/PCs für meherere tausend User täglich planst/verbaust/konfigurierst/verwaltest/administrierst dann können wir uns drüber unterhalten wer mehr Ahnung hat.

Ansonsten sollte mein Beitrag nicht beleidigend sein, aber wenn du solche Post schreibst liegt die Vermutung das du keine Ahnung hast leider nahe. Wenn es dich beleidigt haben sollte, entschuldige ich mich dafür bei dir. Abgesehen davon sind deine Posts von vorher auch beleidigend für andere User hier, vielleicht solltest du mal darüber nachdenken. Du weißt ja, wie es in den Wald hineinruft...


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2008)

_@ Blacktempel - Kannst auch ne Normale nehmen , weiss leider nicht ob sich das Lohnt , und wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich garnicht auf das OC geachtet *g*_


----------



## Blacktempel (24. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@ Blacktempel - Kannst auch ne Normale nehmen , weiss leider nicht ob sich das Lohnt , und wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich garnicht auf das OC geachtet *g*_




Ok ich glaub das sind 10€ oder so und da nehm ich das wohl lieber mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2008)

_Kein Problem :-)

Aber auch die normale hat schon maximale Power *g*

Aber wieso für den kleinen Aufpreis net gleich ne OC nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DjSanny22 (25. September 2008)

Ich hab persönlich auch nix gegen intel Ich hab halt Langezeit AMD gehabt und habe auch einen Intel Q6600 im haus 
ich muss zugeben der hat auch Power aber den nutz ich persönlich zum Programieren weil dazu ist der Intel 1000 mal besser wie der AMD 

und 2 ist Intel vorne das weiß ich aber Intel hat seine Fan's so wie AMD also von da her Leistungssache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (27. September 2008)

> o, was qualifiziert denn dann? Dünnschiss labern oder was? Beim Be quiet Netzteil sind zig Kabel dran (für Lüfter oder so) die KEIN Mensch braucht. Corsair Netzteile sind Schrott. Welche Fachleute sollen die denn getestet haben? Du oder die computerbild/chip? muahahah
> Und wenn du mir zeigst wie mal raid ohne floppy einrichtet bekommste ein keks du nullchecker. außerdem braucht er die floppy ja nicht eingebaut zu lassen.



1. BeQuiet Netzteile haben genauso viel " zig Kabel " dran wie andere modulare NTs. 
2. Corsair NTs sind kein Schrott. 
3. CB sind keine Fachleute - Chip ebenso wenig.


----------



## HeaD87 (27. September 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> So, was qualifiziert denn dann? Dünnschiss labern oder was? Beim Be quiet Netzteil sind zig Kabel dran (für Lüfter oder so) die KEIN Mensch braucht. Corsair Netzteile sind Schrott. Welche Fachleute sollen die denn getestet haben? Du oder die computerbild/chip? muahahah
> Und wenn du mir zeigst wie mal raid ohne floppy einrichtet bekommste ein keks du nullchecker. außerdem braucht er die floppy ja nicht eingebaut zu lassen.


darf ich vorstellen, ein tro**** der keine ahnung hat aber seine meinung kunttun will o.O


----------



## Carcharoth (27. September 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> nein, kann man nicht und das eine schnellere festplatte blödsinn ist wußte ich bis eben noch nicht. otto-normal-zocker booten also von dvd und greifen auch sonst nicht auf die festplatte zu?
> 
> edit: hab eben schon die 1. verwarnung bekommen. kommt wohl net so gut wenn sich mal jmd ins buffed forum verirrt der ahnung hat oder? wenn net mal die mod's checkung haben.



Doch, kann man. Scheinbar noch nie ein Vista installiert was?

Und RAID ist für nen normalen User unnötig. Man merkt das höchstens in den Ladezeiten, und die sind völlig wurscht für den Normalverbraucher. Den juckt das nicht ob du nun 20 Sekunden oder 30 Sekunden auf ein Level wartest.
Weiterhin ist RAID0 das dümmste was du machen kannst. Fällt ne Platte aus, ist alles futsch. Lieber ein RAID1, das hat ca. dieselbe Performance.

Die Verwarnung hast du btw. gekriegt, weil du dich wie die Axt im Walde benimmst. Und wenn das so weitergeht bist du ganz schnell Weg vom Fenster.


----------

